# Why to buy one-off custom rhinestone transfers



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi! I am new to ordering custom transfers. I've primarily been using JPSS inkjet paper and doing custom photo tees, tote bags, mouse pads, etc. I have used Fireworks software for photo work and making backgrounds transparent, and have used PowerPoint to set up my designs (that's what I use at my day job, and I'm comfortable with it).

Now, I have a new business collaboration with a friend, and the client is asking a custom rhinestone product with the names of her kids on it, as well as other text. What custom rhinestone vendor will be flexible with the format of the artwork I send them, and will also produce extremely low volumes of custom rhinestone transfers? I would probably only order a few of each design, in case there is a pressing error. What kind of cost will be involved for such an order?

Any info you can give this newbie, would be AWESOME! Thanks so much!

Melissa


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check with The Rhinestone World. Here's a link to their webpage - Bling sports apparel


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

There are quite a lot people here designing and making rhinestone transfers.

I'm not trying to do any promotion here. But really willing to recommend Nadine, a really kind and lovely girl. I believe she is known as n2mouse in the forum. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/n2mouse.html 


I think you can try it with her.
You'll have a pleasant buy with her.














.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok well to start off your designs will have to be "re-designed" to the correct format with the company you choose using rhinestone software. We price on how complex the design is, how many different colors of stones are in the design and how many total stones in the design. 
Some company's make templates with a cutter while others use automated rhinestone setting machines that apply the rhinestone directly to heat transfer tape.
So now you need to make a choice, do you want a template that you can stone yourself as many times as you want or do you want a transfer ready to be heat pressed onto your items? If you choose to do it yourself you will need a brush to swish your stones around the template Shur-Line 3 in. x 9.9 in. Trim and Touch Up Pad-01520C - The Home Depot some heat transfer tape and tweezers.
I am also going to suggest either purchasing a rhinestone starter package premade from a company or manually search and buy necessary items to start stoning yourself. I am sure as soon as you start doing this you will want to do more of it.


----------



## farmerwife34 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,
I actually do custom transfers for other companies so let me know if you need anything and I can see if I can help, otherwise I use another local person if I can't do it myself. 
Amy


----------



## mickeyfn (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi farmerwife34 - I tried to PM you and it would not go through. I would love to talk to you about custom designs. I need a new vendor. thanks


----------

